# Poorly Orp



## jude63 (Jun 4, 2013)

My black Orp is listless. Lying down. Watery egg white poop squirted out now and again. But her comb is red and her eyes are bright enough. She's around 2 years old. Doesn't lay much. Can't remember when she last laid. She drinks plenty when put in front of her. Has eaten tinned sweet corn put in front of her with no problem but can't seem to get up to eat without stumbling and hobbling. She tips over! But her legs look ok. It's strange! Put a bit of aspirin in her water but she's just very unhappy looking and really just wants to sleep. Anyone out there know what it may be?
Can't imagine it's a balance issue/ ear infection as she also has this poop that is not right. 
New to this site. Hope you can help!!
Jude.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Do give her some electrolytes if you can. It will help give her much needed extra boost and vitamins. I use save-a-chick which comes in small powder packets to mix with water or you can use pedialyte. Can you tell if she is egg bound? They don't always have that signature penquin walk described in the books.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Poor girl sounds like she may be egg bound. Very important to determine as she could die soon. My chicks are only 2 weeks old so I have no experience with this other than what I have read about it but here's a link with instructions how to help her:

http://www.ehow.com/how_8092220_egg-bound-chicken.html

I also recommend Poultry Nutri-Drench for an extra boost. Good luck please let us know how she does. Oh welcome and hello from Cat Spring, TX.


----------



## jude63 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for your concern folks. She died today. She was a beauty but I don't think I could have saved her. Still not sure what it was. Probably egg binding as you all suggest. Thanks though. 
Have a white Orp left with 2 new chicks from some donated eggs so I'm still busy. She's being a great mum.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

So sorry! Good luck with the rest of your flock!


----------



## jude63 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Grateful girl. So we both have new chicks! Mine are just over 1 week old. Never raised them before. One is a white Sussex and the other a cuckoo maran..... So I'm told. Just hoping they're both girls.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes we do! I am a brand new chicken keeper and ordered my chicks through a hatchery. They are supposed to be pullets but I am starting to wonder if one or two of them aren't roos. I hope not as I am not ready for the challenges a roo can bring! I have 2 of each of the following breeds: Americauna, Buff Orpington, Dominque, Ideal 236, Rhode Island Red, Silver Lace Wyandotte. I am already so attached to them I know I will have heart palpations when they go outside to their coop! I also know I will be glad to get them out of my garage such messy chickies!


----------

